

Pentester/hacker needed - realbay

Some projects which involve pentesting/checking security sites as well as servers.
Very good pay
realbay@hushmail.com
======
pizza
Sketchy. The Hacker in Hacker News reflects creation, not destruction.

------
vhf
Haha, no way.

